# Limited B2 Visa question



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi! I'm not sure if I should be in *this* forum or the UK one... I have a few questions.

I am American and live in the US, although I have a holiday cottage in Scotland where I spend about 4 months a year. I know that I am limited to 6 months in a rolling year. 

My boyfriend, who is English, was required to obtain a B2 Visa for travel (couldn't do ESTA). Our understanding is that he can only be in the US for 3 months in a year. Is that also a rolling year, or a calendar year? Nowhere on the visa does it say anything about only staying for 3 months. The visa itself is only for 1 year. We thought it would be for 2 years. How is this renewed? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Chaffinch said:


> Hi! I'm not sure if I should be in *this* forum or the UK one... I have a few questions.
> 
> I am American and live in the US, although I have a holiday cottage in Scotland where I spend about 4 months a year. I know that I am limited to 6 months in a rolling year.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason your boyfriend could not travel on the VWP? Yes usually the B2 is good for 10 years, but if there was a reason that he had to apply for a B2 then you will have to renew it, and apply again.

B2 you can't be in the USA more the 180 days in a calendar year.


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi 2fargone, and thanks for replying. Yes, there was a specific reason why he couldn't go under the visa waiver program... Is the renewal process just basically re-applying? All the same steps over again? Do you think that only getting a 1 year visa will be a red flag when he gets to Customs and Border Protection folks at the airport? 

He was told by the consulate official who interviewed him that she was giving him a 'limited' visa - told him he could not stay or work in the US (which we already knew was the case). But there was no other explanation about that, i.e. why only 1 year, how long he could stay, etc. 

So, it is truly the case that his length of stay is based on a *calendar* year - that is 1 January through 31 December? Is my belief that I, as a US citizen visiting Scotland, am allowed to be here 180 days in a *rolling* year. It would sure make my calculations easier if it were a *calendar* year! ;-)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

B2 allows entry for up to 180 days (exact period given at point of entry by immigration officer.). It can be extended for up to 180 additional days while being in the US. Rule of thumb - 180 in/180 out. Reentry through intercontinental borders is not considered "out".

Read your way through "B2" Types of Visas for Temporary Visitors

That your friend's is limited to one year may be a) an administrative oversight b) based on the reasons he cannot use ESTA.


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Thank you, Twostep! The 180 in/180 out makes it easy. Yes, he was limited because of the ESTA situation, or that was his understanding from the interview anyway.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

What is stamped in his passport?


----------



## Chaffinch (Mar 11, 2013)

Under "Entries" it says "M" so that's good. Under "Annotation" it says "ESTA Reviewed." 

Thanks.


----------

